# Wpa + Wpa Supplicant + Ad-hoc Mode + Rt73usb! Need Help!

## root_tux_linux

Hi

i've a problem with wpa_supplicant, wpa and  the rt73usb in ad-hoc 

i don't know why but my usb-cards only work in WEP with wpa_supplicant in ad-hoc mode

```
gentoo angelus # cat /etc/conf.d/net

## Cable eth0

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nonis nontp"

## Cable eth1

#config_eth1=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

## Wlan wlan0

modules=( "!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=("192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255")

gentoo angelus # 
```

```
gentoo angelus # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="Linux Rockz"

        mode=1

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-NONE

        pairwise=NONE

        group=CCMP

        psk="fickdiekuhdannmachtsiemuh"

}

gentoo angelus #   
```

```
gentoo angelus # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     192.168.1.1/24

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

gentoo angelus #   
```

```
gentoo angelus # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:16:01:9a:04:c2

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:21 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:3060 (2.9 KiB)

gentoo angelus # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Linux Rockz"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Cell: 72:14:81:FA:CB:DC

          Tx-Power=off

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:E59D-3308-7FC3-B123-0639-3EC0-F0AC-7829

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

gentoo angelus #   
```

```
gentoo angelus # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: CE:D3:FB:32:EC:79

                    ESSID:"Linux Rockz"

                    Mode:Ad-Hoc

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=54/100  Signal level:-32 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000000006f86146

                    Extra: Last beacon: 769ms ago

gentoo angelus #     
```

```
gentoo angelus # ping 192.168.1.2

PING 192.168.1.2 (192.168.1.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.1 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable    
```

i've 3 pc's in the network an all with the same wpa_supplicant.conf but a different ip example PC1 129.168.1.1, PC2 192.168.1.2 and PC3 192.168.1.3.

i can't make it workee sad

HELP...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Are you using an in-kernel driver, or ndiswrapper? 

Blessed be!

pappy

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Are you using an in-kernel driver, or ndiswrapper? 
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> pappy

 

Kernel driver ---> rt73usb

----------

## NeddySeagoon

root_tux_linux,

What kernel version ?

Ad-hoc mode for rt73usb is not in 2.6.25. It was planned for 2.6.26 but I don't know if it made it.

If you do need a kernel update, you may as well go to the testing gentoo-sources, thats 2.6.27-r2 now, which has improved power management for rt73usb over 2.6.26.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> root_tux_linux,
> 
> What kernel version ?
> 
> Ad-hoc mode for rt73usb is not in 2.6.25. It was planned for 2.6.26 but I don't know if it made it.
> ...

 

2.6.27

----------

## cobralgato

You don't need to use wpa_supplicant .

You can use rt73usb with the RutilT graphic utility. 

It handles WEP, WPA, WPA2 without the need to mess with wpa_supllicant.

Also I'd get an hourly tarball instead of the kernel built in module.

Get RutilT here http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads

----------

